# Breeding pic's...



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 26, 2007)

Odontomantis planticeps

(Ant Mantis)

















Religiosa.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 26, 2007)

Orchid mantis






Stagmomantis Californica






Same male, different female


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice mating photos


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, u've had a good week  , brill pics


----------

